# European River Cruises



## sheilas (Jun 14, 2008)

For those who have ever experienced a European River Cruise what was your favorite one and what company did you use?  We are looking at the middle of June,  2009..


----------



## Carolinian (Jun 16, 2008)

The only ones I have done are the day cruises on the Elbe River  from Dresden on the sidewheeler steamboats, which are really neat.  They have the largest and oldest fleet of paddlewheel steamboats, all sidewhieelers, in the world, with seven of the nine boats having been built in the 1800's.


----------



## JoAnn (Jun 16, 2008)

Grand Circle Tours ( www.gct.com) has several.  We have done 4 different tours w/ GC (not river tours) and have had excellent tour guides, bus drivers, service and accommodations.  Check out their website.  We were supposed to take their Great Rivers of Europe tour last summer, but had to cancel due to health.  Many people on our other tours had recommended this Great River tour as being the best they had ever taken.  It goes from Amsterdam to Vienna (or vise versa) and takes about 2 weeks.


----------



## SciTchr (Jun 16, 2008)

*Grand Circle*

We took a Grand Circle river cruise on the Rhone River in France. It was awesome! We were in Paris for 2 nights and then went to an extension in the Loire Valley for 3 nights. Got on the boat after that. The accomodations were excellent and the food was great. We stopped each day at quaint towns (Avignon, Arles are 2 I can remember). We added a 3 night extension on the Mediterranian in Juan lis Pin, near Cannes. This was one of our very best trips ever.


----------



## Fletcher921 (Jun 16, 2008)

We used canalandcompany.com for our last cruise in late March this year - we were very pleased.  We went on the first Holland tulip cruise of the season.  We were the first itinerary of the year for that area and although it was WONDERFUL I think i would recommend going a little more 'in season' even it means a few more crowds and not as much of a bargain.  We were on Charlemagne and the staff and the boat were excellent.  The boat had 14 cabins and we filled 9 of them.  Great food and wines, convenient tours, lovely scenery.  The only extra charge on the boat was for bar drinks - wines were included with lunch and dinner and tours were complementary.

We have used Uniworld once in the past (Nuremberg to Budapest) and felt quite "nickeled and dimed" by the extra charges for tours, water bottles, etc.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Jun 30, 2008)

Al Marks Tours has a relationship with Peter Diellman Cruise Lines.  He specializes in Opera Tours and Music Tours.  So, if you want to see Operas while cruising the Danube, that would be an option. He recently did a Baltic Sea Cruise and Gorbachov was one of the guests.


----------

